# Cutting & Pasting help !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

OK, it seems I'm an idiot in many ways but cutting & pasting is my real dopey undoing...I want to cut and paste a pic of Mike Tyson in front of Mt. Rushmore to match my pic in front of Rushmore, any help would be great including someone here doing it for me and posting the final result. I am posting my attempt, a pic of Rushmore, a pic of Tyson and the pic of me which I want the Tyson pic to look like.....HELP !!!
    Thanx,
              Jim


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Like this Jim?


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

I like this better what do you think Jim? We could rename it WTFMore


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

Steve I would greatly appreciate Tyson looking like my pic.....pic #4


 What program do you use to accomplish this Steve...Jim


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

I use paint Jim open up mutiple paint images and enlarge or shrink each image accordingly.Choosing the IMAGE button drop down to Resize/Skew and choose resize.to shrink change 100 percent to 90 to enlarge change 100 to 110.To trace an image in paint use the draw feature the triangle shape under the File button top left in the paint program.Left click hold and draw the outline around the object in the picture you want to trace and copy.Once you have completely outlined the piece of the picture you want captured right click and choose copy.Go back to your original picture you want to add the drawing to and choose the select button which is the square shaped button under the Edit feature.The next step is to right click paste, the picture will appear top left and you need to drag it to where ever you want the image to appear on the picture.

 I made this image of two rough and tumble guys at Rushmore probably just came back from a ride to Sturgis be carefull there tough SOBs


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I use paint Jim open up mutiple paint images and enlarge or shrink each image accordingly.Choosing the IMAGE button drop down to Resize/Skew and choose resize.to shrink change 100 percent to 90 to enlarge change 100 to 110.To trace an image in paint use the draw feature the triangle shape under the File button top left in the paint program.Left click hold and draw the outline around the object in the picture you want to trace and copy.Once you have completely outlined the piece of the picture you want captured right click and choose copy.Go back to your original picture you want to add the drawing to and choose the select button which is the square shaped button under the Edit feature.The next step is to right click paste, the picture will appear top left and you need to drag it to where ever you want the image to appear on the picture.


 
 I can only open one image at a time as far as I know, I can't get a second image ....[&o]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

and after I draw the outline and hit copy it still comes up squared off with the white background instead of just Tyson's bust...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

I did this now.


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

I figured out how to paste him but I can't cut him out without him being squared off instead of the shape of his head..


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

The bottom left button looks like a blue can a red ball a green cylinder choose that button and the white will disappear when you are bringing ina saved image.Just double click paint twicw you can have as many as 5 paints opened at once.Right click on the picture you want to open in paint and choose paint in the drop down menu .Now park them minumize them as needed


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

The top left triangle shaped button that is the daw button choose it and then draw by holding down the left click until you have closed the drawing outline completely.If your click of the mouse comes undone you have to start over.


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

I do that Steve but the minute I take my finger off the left button to click the right the outline squares off instead of keeping the outline shape....GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

With that comet entering your head you got it.Like this Jim


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Alright Jim I have to work tommorrow but this has been fun at your expense just kidding.After you trace it out and your drawing outline has gone 360 degrees and your beginning and end points touch let go of the left click and now right click and choose copy.It will look square but when you transfer it to the next paint window you have open it will appear correctlt no white square if you follow thse instructions.Now you can transfer that image to the next drawing.In the other drawing make sure you have chosen the square select button first at the top,Then click the bottom most Icon the one that looks like a Can, ball and cylinder this will only bring in your tracing and not the white square around it.Here is my latest I think this is what you have wanted.


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

no matter what I do Tyson still has the white squared off box around his head, I give up...


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

First question is my last drawing what you are looking for.I edited my drawing post two up from this one.After you draw the image and you go to save it and you see a square instead of your outline this is normal.Just click copy.Now in your other paint you have opened.See if this picture will help?


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

That was the KEY INFO, that did it, thanx....Jim


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Wait until Chuck and Eric see this.Two moderators on mount Rushmore might just get a member banned.I have been banned for a lot less then this Jim.Do you like the midgets picture I do.How about the pink Yamaka I also left your ears on Mike as we know Mike lacks one.............figure its the least I could do at 2:00 A M


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

Thanx buddy, I love it al !!!![]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Do you like BMWs? Like the good old days Chuck copyin and-da Pastin away how much fun can a man have at 2:19 in the morning[][][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

I expect lots of humor from you now Jim you have passed Paint 101 your are now a paint Ninja 1st degree 32 more to go!! Now you can do things like this


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Or this


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Or this


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Or this


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

How bout this.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Or this.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Last one memorys of Christmas


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

I love it all Steve, and yes I will be using it....LOL

 Tyson complete;


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

When you can master these that is when you will have reached total consciousness and you will be a 33rd degree Idiot like myself.Goodnight Jim


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

Good Night and thanx again...[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2011)

> Wait until Chuck and Eric see this.Two moderators on mount Rushmore might just get a member banned


Yup, probably us for defacing (no pun unintended) a national monument.[]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

Here is the effect I needed Steve.....


The Original









My first attempt...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2011)

Careful flashing that Tyson tat around. The studio for the movie is being sued for copyright infringement.[&:]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Careful flashing that Tyson tat around. The studio for the movie is being sued for copyright infringement.[&:]


 Judge is letting the movie go ahead and they're gonna hash it out later...[]


This is us during filming downtime doing Mt. Rushmore..


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

[]

 Steve I saw this when I woke up but it was too early to LOL.. UR nutz! [] I'm waiting for you to get familiar with a Photoshop program, you're gonna be a dangerous man indeed!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2011)

Dont mess with this Guy!  he will banish you and make you go to a crappy bottle forum!    [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

Oh dear.....


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

I see Rick is now a Jedi Master 34 degee Idiot,very good Rick, Chuck you look like Gonad the Barbarian a tale where Gonad must save the male populace from total Castration.I like how you stretched his face rick horizontally thats a beaut.[][][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Rick I dont see any women in your picture what gives? Is that the men only ABN bottlefest in Greenwich Village?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

Ohhh, deary dearie meee... ohhh, meee ohhh my...


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

One more Chuck, last one Scouts honor....... I promise


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

At least I'm not so pale in this one.....


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness Steve. That picture of Charlie with the nautical statues is hilarious. I am losing it over here. I have to go back and read this whole post. Very funny photo. Can we call Chuck Nads too?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

What's up Bob? [] Welcome to my portfolio.. 

 I'd love to see my head in this one: (points to who can guess who these guys are) []


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 26, 2011)

Hi Chuck. My guess is the Moody Blues?

 Steve, this was one nutty post. You are funny when you're tired. I laughed and laughed. Great stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

I hunted high and low on the hard drive, and found a better likeness of myself:


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

... profile.. [sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

THE KOO DA GRA       http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/tQmwhmx6auIOCIzk          nough said[][][][]

 Oh boy Hide your pictures on the forum I am gonna have some fun now!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

I think I'm gonna hurl..


----------



## towhead (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking you drank something or a bunch of something before you picked up that lemon![] -Julie


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2011)

I look perfectly terrible there, no? 
 It was sunburn, mostly.. pic was took at a dockside seafood joint in Sea Isle City NJ.. fun day, but man, it's rough on the kisser.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Cowseat your gonna like this one                  http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/od8y81bTedld0ZCc


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Your turn Chuck     http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/u5bwMDy5DXizUzNU


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Ohhh, deary dearie meee... ohhh, meee ohhh my...


 

 Uh Huh...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 27, 2011)

I think I'm getting the hang of this.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2011)

Another Jedi is born...............................................Chuck join the Dark side


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I look perfectly terrible there, no?
> It was sunburn, mostly.. pic was took at a dockside seafood joint in Sea Isle City NJ.. fun day, but man, it's rough on the kisser.. []


 The Lobster Shanty Chuck ???


----------



## druggistnut (May 29, 2011)

DEFINITELY one of the better posts in quite some time.
 Knowledge AND entertainment, to boot.
 Thanks, guys. <grin>
 Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2011)

People often said this was photo shopped. Reality can fool ya []


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 30, 2011)

Chuck (or can I call you Nads?),
 I'm not so gullible as to believe everything that I see on the internet, but I can tell in that video that Steve posted that you are a pretty good dancer.


----------



## towhead (May 30, 2011)

Nice picture of me there Cyber!   Am I a munchkin or geez....?![]  -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (May 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think I'm getting the hang of this.. []


 Looks  like they just go done digging  a  privy[8|][sm=lol.gif]-------Great  picture[]


----------



## towhead (May 30, 2011)

For sure!  I see it now!  Ahh geez, how come I didn't figure that out!  LOL....ya done good Cyber!  -Julie


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 31, 2011)

Chuck and Julie I think you should take a look at this!!!

 http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/EHyl5wuxTX4uiILO


----------



## towhead (Jun 2, 2011)

I couldn't make it work Steve....but looks like me and Chuck must be dancers?  []  -Julie


----------

